#kubuntu-council 2018-02-26
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T8088
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Remove flash from kubuntu-restricted-addons?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think we need to review this at least, as we are the only ones with it now.
<yofel> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have made a bug, in case we go with it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1751752
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun how about?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 670x537) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZSBEdEKi/file_4960.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> go a bit retro?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, +1
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, Neat!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Work on a light and dark panel fine as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk decide ok removing the flash by the phab as that is a written record. This channel is not logged.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah. Just bringing it attention in here.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks! @acheronuk
<valorie> acheronuk: gave my +1 on the BR
<acheronuk> valorie: which one!
<valorie> flash
<acheronuk> right. kool
<acheronuk> grrrr. tsimonq2's fault ^^^
<valorie> if franklin gave his OK, then I'm totally in
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> I'll try to get that sorted tomorrow
<valorie> thanks !
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Qool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-27
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Can you give your +1 on the phab task please?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, This channel is logged...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Ah. It;s working now! handy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, When did that happen!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Months ago
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Didn't know.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, Thought I did.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/26
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^^ 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun and web shortcuts to go?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can get the axe should we decide :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He said phab not launchpad.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, Why?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> someone said it was obsolete
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> [06:57] <IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Found that kubuntu-web-shortcuts package is pulled in by kubuntu-desktop. IMO this package is obsolete and needs to be removed … [06:58] <valorie> @lazy b … [06:58] <valorie> thanks! … [06:58] <valorie> I believe you are right … [07:08] <tsimonq2> If I get a +1 from acheronuk, and he removes it from the seed, I'll file the RM bug report. … [07:09] <valorie> we talked about updating it,
<IrcsomeBot> if anyone did … [07:09] <valorie> ahoneybun: do you remember?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if it's not, then fine by me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It still works.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It plugs into krunner to search launchpad a few other places.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @ahoneybun, Last I checked.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We removed a few things that did not work before.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fair enough. :)
<valorie> good to hear, ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> though I'm not against making it optional @Valoriez @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> since not every user will need it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Ah, you did. Didn't recognise you in that hat!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qt transition coming in
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://davidrosca.blogspot.co.uk/2018/02/falkon-300-released.html
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> ovidiuflorin was removed by: ovidiuflorin
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-28
<tsimonq2> Ovidiu left :(
<valorie> both chans
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I hope he's ok
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> I do too
<valorie> tsimonq2: my funding for lfnw has been approved
<valorie> just sent claire my info
<valorie> took 'em long enough....
<tsimonq2> valorie: Nice!
<tsimonq2> I had to do some poking myself, I just today got details from Claire for SELFd
<tsimonq2> s/SELFd/SELF/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: ^
<valorie> they are in general as slow as molasses in January
<valorie> but whatever
<valorie> I've always gotten the funds in the end
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, Got it.
<tsimonq2> I'm 2 for 3 with funds so far :)o
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Damn what else did you apply for?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I applied to go to UbuCon Europe 2016 … I should have known better, I wouldn't apply to go to an UbuCon in a foreign country across the pond today! … It took them two months to get back to me
<valorie> eek, already dinner time
<valorie> day is shorter when I go outside to work!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Lets at least discuss a minimal install option: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8116
<valorie> good idea
<valorie> bleah, so little testing done for xenial upgrade
 * valorie drinks more coffee to get over it
<acheronuk> wanting testing on xenial milestone isos the week of feature freeze wasn't the cleverest scheduling choice by ubuntu
<acheronuk> well. whoever. for me doing testing, anyway. :/
<mparillo> valorie: I did test the first Release Candidate of i386 (same three test cases that show here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/386/builds/167243/testcases). Problem is that they are at least on the 3rd RC.
<acheronuk> I'll try to do some in the morning
<mparillo> Here they are on the superseded build: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/386/builds/166994/testcases
<valorie> i'm rsyncing the latest
<valorie> and will test on my travel lappy
<valorie> but it is not a 386 machine
<valorie> I'm glad nate spoke up for ending the i386
<valorie> it is now or never for these i386 supporters
<valorie> how big does my thumbdrive need to be?
<valorie> I've forgotten
<mparillo> A 2GB will do it
<mparillo> Impossible to buy one that small now.
<mparillo> The ISOs are 1.6 GB,
<valorie> perfect
<valorie> it just froze after I connected to wireless
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> yep, totally frozen
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-02
<valorie> oh, who can fix the links on our download page?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would if I could...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez I'll fix it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Should I update the 32 bit ones?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Since we haven't tested them?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They were released
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe make them smaller or something
<ahoneybun> smaller?
<wxl> he's saying visually downplay them
<wxl> so as to suggest against people using them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> but since they were released, you can't NOT have them there
<tsimonq2> Exactly my thinking
<wxl> unless maybe you did a link to "see all downloads" or something
<valorie> some tests on bare metal were done successfully
<valorie> just not any that I know of on 32 bit chips
<valorie> and thanks, ahoneybun
<valorie> I'll write a news story after dinner
<valorie> ok, I wrote a draft
<valorie> the links are just in the text, not linked
<valorie> and I don't want to publish because the release notes are not update
<valorie> because I can't login to the effin wiki
<valorie> so if someone wants to clean that up and publish, great
<valorie> otherwise I'll do it tomorrow
<mparillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu updated
<mparillo> I needed to publish https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-4-lts-update-available/ to check the last link on the release notes.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks mparillp
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *mparillo
<valorie[m]> Thank you mparillo!
<mparillo> My pleasure. I see the i386 ISOs were published anyway.
<valorie> we got a bit more successful testing on bare metal
<valorie> still none on 386 machines though
<valorie> :(
<valorie> it's possible that I have one old laptop which is i386
<valorie> but .... doubt it still turns on, even if I can find it
<mparillo> When you can find a certified 64-bit referb for $150, or one on e-bay for under $100 not many first-world testers care to keep ancient HW around except for 'look at what I can do'. My daughter 'made' a Rasberry Pi at school this year and it was probably within shouting distance of those old 32-bit only machines.
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I think this was was simply forgotten
<valorie> it was my first laptop and my son didn't succeed in putting linux on it years ago
<valorie> and somehow it disappeared into the back bedroom......
<valorie> where many things live to be discovered eventually
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-03
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2T34nn3DUc
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-04
<acheronuk> seems britney had a nervous breakdown, and let through parts of PIM it shouldn't. so PIM in 18.04 is currently broken and unistallable. hence iso build fail
<valorie> great timing
<valorie> she waited until after the beta 1
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If no quick fix, I'm tempted to drop PIM off the iso for now to try to get one built
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have some other ideas as well. testing........
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> valorie: PIM migrating :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Imagine this phone was the blocking issue ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Z6e7MFSL/file_5054.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<valorie> I saw that little vid on my phone a bit ago and literally laughted out loud
#kubuntu-council 2020-02-26
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.18.2 on Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) powered by Linux 5.3.0-7629-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 878-1542/3800 MHz, RAM: 4894/32067 MB, Storage: 315/1144 GB, 229 procs, 0.1h up
<valorie> woop woop
<valorie> thank you RikMills!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice
<valorie> I upgraded last night but neglected to restart
<valorie> then I noticed something crashing, so.... seemed time to do that
#kubuntu-council 2020-02-29
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Did someone log into the twitter account?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Alright cool.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I got a notification about it.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> So did I, as soon as I logged in.
